# Media blast / acid dip



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

So I'm about a month or two from starting the resto on my 67, There is a place here in Tacoma that does acid dipping for about $2500 for an A body, they also do media blasting. Has anyone had any experience with either of these methods to remove rust?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had my 69 blasted. I suppose like most things there are pros and cons to both methods, plus a great deal is going to depend on the quality and workmanship of the vendor, regardless of method. With an acid dip I'd be concerned about how painstaking they'd be in making sure every last bit of acid is neutralized and flushed out afterwards. The last thing you'd want would be to have something that'd been hiding up in a crevice somewhere to leak out and ruin a paint job, or destroy a panel from the inside out. I know first hand that with media, probably for the rest of the car's life you're going to occasionally find a little pile of it coming out of the car from somewhere.

Bear


----------



## Corellian Corvette (Jun 16, 2012)

I have not done acid dipping. I have done Soda Blasting and Sand Blasting.

Here's my advice - stick with the norm and do Sand Blasting. 

It's simply a matter of how much money do you want to spend on cleanup. Both Acid and Soda will get in cracks and crevices that you'll need to make sure are WELL cleaned. Both have the potential to leech out and destroy the finish months or years later. 

If you don't get the car EXTREMELY clean, you're going to have problems later. I had a car Soda Blasted and I still get soda leeching out and lifting in areas I thought I had cleaned.

The nice thing about sand blasting is really about the potential for damage later. Even if you miss a spot, at worst you're going to have to vacuum up some sand. But paint will stick to the sand, while it won't stick to the soda surface or the acid residue.

Sandblast.


----------

